# Spark ST-6 460NW Cree XM-L - review (in progress).



## Szemhazai (May 3, 2011)

*Spark ST-6 460NW Cree XM-L - review.*

It is always a problem to find a headlamp for Adventure Racing; it must provide enough light that you may cycle freely and push forward in the night at unknown bushes, it must be waterproof enough that you may bathe in a lake or drown it in a kayak. Spark seems to meet most of these requirements...





*Some marketing data.*

The first head lamp based on the Cree XM-L bin T5 Neutral White led. A twin version is ST6-500CW based on the T6 bin led - more efficient (500 lumens instead of 460), but in Cold White tint.

*5 modes* : 
Super:460 lumens/1,4 hour
Max:300 lumens /2,5 hours
Med1:140 lumens /8 hours
Med2:45 lumens /28 hours
Low:8 lumens /*8 days* !

Power supply : One 18650 rechargeable Li battery with range from 3.7V to 4.2V or 2*CR123. Reverse polarity accepted circuit
Waterproof : IPX 8 (that means that it should withstand 48 hours in the rain and drizzle ;-).
Weight : without battery: 50g / with battery and headband: 150g
Dimension : 78x52mm
Price : 100$ + 23$ for shipment
Manufacturer www : http://www.spark001.com





*Impressions.*

Precisely made, nicely packaged, the kit includes spare sealing o-rings and spare glass lens enabling to change the light beam into a diffused one. To use a full capabilities of it you need only 4 18650 cells, a container for them and a charger - you have to add extra 30-40 dollars for that, what increases the total cost of the whole kit up to ca. 170$. It is not cheap, but at least the light is suitable for everything, at least, in theory. Only the weight of the kit is in a disagreement: the headlamp itself weighs 76g instead of 50g declared, what after adding the 18650 cell and the strap, gives the total kit weight of 167,5g.










*What does squeak inside ?*

The light source is the newest high power led on the market Cree XM-L. In this lamp the manufacturer use T5 (260 lumens for 700mA current – for those less acquainted with leds: this is ca. 2W for Cree XM-L). The color selection is Neutral White, i.e. ca. 4500K what enables to render the color and surface quality of the objects being illuminated rather well. Within the scope admitted by the manufacturer, the lamp may be disassembled without any problem:






The user may, without any problem, make a self dependent replacement of the emitter but there is no room for other play, since any other trials to take the lamp into pieces end, in 99% cases, in a damage of the supply wires at the driver.






*Power supply and control.*

For the use during competition, the best solution seem to be the 4 18650 rechargeable cells + 2 waterproof package and you will have an energy reserve for 48 hour event (assuming 8 hours of cycling in the max 300 lumen mode and 8 hours of roaming in the Mid2, 140 lumen mode).

What gives you a protection against reverse polarization? It is this, that if a little fuddled User puts the cell upside down, the lamp will operate as she or he has put it normally - the polarization makes no difference for Spark ..

The lamp switches on in the minimum mode; to change over to a higher mode, you have to keep the button depressed - the controller stores the last set mode even after the cell is taken out; since it operates in the loop, you have to go through max in order to return from mid2 to minimum.

*Measurements.*

Declarations of the manufacturer's does not often match the reality - here they are pretty close 







```
Mode   Declared   Real         Color
        lumens  lumens :)  temperature [K]
Low       8      10,36        4577
Mid1     45      40,66        4596
Mid2    140     130,99        4646
High    300     301,06        4743
Boost   460     402,75        4769
```

Only the result for the boost mode is a little disappointing, instead of the declared 460 lumens the output is only 400, and after the lamp warms up it drops to about 380 - well, not everything is perfect . Fortunately, other modes keep the margin of error arising from the use of a different components in the construction of the driver..

*Hoe does it light ?*

It lights very nice since it has one of the most powerful leds on the market on board - a small OP reflector, in connection with the Cree XM-L led, does not enable to gain a high focus but, when the lamp emits 300 or 400 lumens, the result is very satisfactory . The light distribution is very similar to that liked by many runner, that of the Silva 478 reflector - the only difference is that the lamp is several times smaller and the batteries last for much longer. Second pair of photos is taken after replacement of the glass by a mat one; it serves here for a diffuser; the photos for the other modes are in a photographic comparison.

Spark ST6-460NW – *Boost* (declared 460 lumens for *5 minutes*).









Spark ST6-460NW - *High* (declared 300 lumens for *2,5 hours*).









And now, something for a comparison 

*Fenix HP-11* – High (declared 277 lumens).





*Silva 478* – 20W halogen about 400 lumens.





*Resume*.

As you can see, Spark prevails over both the newest (Fenix HP-11) and the oldest (Silva 478 halogen) competition; now, the availability, price and needs evaluation remains only. The complete kit does not belong to the cheapest ones but it makes it possible to apply one light in all sport disciplines, providing the satisfactory amount and good distribution of light. Now, there is only one but: the applied holder made from soft rubber, in connection with the strap, is comfortable but it results in that, during running, is bumping a bit, and not all Users may be happy about that.


----------



## skyfire (May 3, 2011)

great beamshots!

cant wait for the review. 
ive been very interested in this headlamp. looks great for serious use, especially with the diffuser


----------



## mrlysle (May 3, 2011)

Yea, I'm really looking forward to the review as well! I've been looking real hard at the Sparks for awhile and the new XM-L models might push me over the edge! LOL Kinda curious how heavy the are/feel while being worn on the head, and if the headband needs to be tight to keep them from bouncing around. Nice beamshots BTW! I'm thinking with that diffuser lens this headlamp would be perfect!


----------



## cave dave (May 3, 2011)

If you are on Med and hold the button does it start back at low or does it advance to high to cycle through modes?


----------



## moonfish (May 3, 2011)

Just checked. It keeps going through the progression. I haven't figured out how to go to low without cycling if you can. It bounces around quite a bit less than my h60 does.


----------



## degarb (May 4, 2011)

I think this would make a great mother's day gift. I am sure she would be more excited than my wife was when I got her that Fenix head lamp last year for our anniversary. But I look on bright side, it still works after she threw it back at me. I think she is holding out for the Wilma.

For me, it is all about lux rating. My 150 lumen Remington lamps have a whopping reported 8,000 lux (cloudy day is 20,000 and should be goal). So, I haven't been too impressed with hp20 2,500 lux number. Side by side, the lower lumen/ higher lux Remington light will show more surface texture and other detail at father distances, and may have longer useful runtime-More lux than needed from a fresh battery pack means the light can afford a drop on lux as batteries deplete.

I understand that in same reflector the higher surface brightness on emitter will throw better. This lower surface brightness, I am told, may not ever be overcome with simple deeper reflector (per some users' posts). This is why I prefer a big deep reflector for my headlamps, expecially one specially designed for that emitter. So, I really, really want to believe (after waiting since 2008) that the 160 l/watt xml can have a lux of at least the q4 Remington at same or less drive level and longer runtime, naturally! I just need to wait for the right manufacturer, concerned with retaining throw at low drive levels (insane throw at high drive level). 

If they cannot make the die lumen dense, could they try changing shape of the die, for throw reasons?

To summarize, I will not buy over Net unless lux rated, or side by side comparison to the light I use most (remington).


----------



## Szemhazai (May 5, 2011)

Remington you say ? :devil:

Remington RMHL4AA-B - Cree XR-E high





Spark ST-6 460NW - Cree XM-L high


----------



## snakyjake (May 5, 2011)

Is the Magicshime MJ-808E a real headlamp? It looks impressive.

How does this compare to Zebralights?


----------



## degarb (May 6, 2011)

Szemhazai said:


> Remington you say ? :devil:
> 
> Remington RMHL4AA-B - Cree XR-E high
> 
> ...


 
The xml sure looks not only brighter but with more lux in picture. Also, is this at same 4 hour runtime (current same? Obviously 2 amp shouldn't be compared to 500-600 Milli-amp)? Is the above lux comparison, as we see in above pics, true in real life to your eyes?


----------



## 5150Bronco (May 7, 2011)

Great info so far. I am looking into this for a backpacking/hiking light.


----------



## degarb (May 7, 2011)

Well, to clarify, I want the near drive current or runtime equivalent(ish) (I am not picky) shots between the Remington and the Sparks. It may be that at only half an amp the thing barely throws. (I measured high on Remington from 420 ish to 580 ish mA depending on the light - I have had about 5 or 6 (lost count) from closeout and buying as needed for jobs from rack of Lowes.


----------



## Szemhazai (May 7, 2011)

My Remington gives to the led 410mA - for spark measurements you will have to wait, I'm currently writing English version of Black Diamond Storm review.


----------



## degarb (May 7, 2011)

Szemhazai said:


> My Remington gives to the led 410mA - for spark measurements you will have to wait, I'm currently writing English version of Black Diamond Storm review.


 
I will wait patiently. I am guessing a beam shot closer to .5 amp is the medium, which is probably much lower that one you posted.

I wonder how long it will take Black Diamond to upgrade from Rebel 100 to 130. I am guessing after 190 l/w is the norm.


----------



## f22shift (May 10, 2011)

moonfish said:


> Just checked. It keeps going through the progression. I haven't figured out how to go to low without cycling if you can. It bounces around quite a bit less than my h60 does.


 
i'm pretty sure you cannot. the st6 memorizes the mode and ramps to the next one.
he's a tip though. if you want to start it on low and forgot whatever you last one is, just give your tailcap a quick twist(disconnect circuit). it will start on low always.


----------



## psychbeat (May 17, 2011)

maaaaannn.....
I just couldnt hold off any more waiting for a 18650 zebra model to
be released or for a p60 module headlamp host....

I ordered a ST-6 460 NW from SB flashlights to use with my new 
NCR 18650s 

hope it dosent flop around too much or drooop when I use it
downhill mountain biking.

Ill probably post some impressions after I get it out on the trail.

dang- I REALLY couldnt afford it right now but you guys know how
it is....

thanks for the review Szem!


----------



## ryguy24000 (May 18, 2011)

Psychbeat,
Are you going to mount the light on your helmet or on your bike somehow? I was thinking of getting this light and mounting it to my handlebar stem. I have a specialized(Enduro) with a triple clamp fork. Looks like a good place for a ST5 light!!


----------



## B0wz3r (May 18, 2011)

My thanks for the beamshots too Szem! The new Spark looks great! I'm currently using a Jetbeam Jet-III Pro ST in with a Q3/5B neutral in it, attached to the top of my helmet with a two-fish lockblock. It's a great helmet light; lots of downrange throw that compliments the floody lights I use on my bars as well.

But, based on these shots, it looks like the new Spark has both lots of throw and flood. I've definitely got to get me one of these!!!


----------



## psychbeat (May 19, 2011)

ryguy24000 said:


> Psychbeat,
> Are you going to mount the light on your helmet or on your bike somehow? I was thinking of getting this light and mounting it to my handlebar stem. I have a specialized(Enduro) with a triple clamp fork. Looks like a good place for a ST5 light!!


 ill take off or push to the side the top strap and just strap it to my
full face helmet. It will sit under the visor but above my forehead if
that makes sense.. I do it already with a zebralight or a modded
brunton L3. +an L2P velcroed to the side of the strap running a 
Nailbender SST-50

I use a twofish lockblock on my bars usually with an SF C-2 running
an 18650 and a 2.8 amp dual XP-G ~4000k Linger special module
from Nailbender. really good bar light!! super floody and VERY bright
mine was rated by BIG C at over 500 lumens OTF.

Our trails have a lot of drops and doubles so u need serious firepower
to hit em at night!!:devil::devil:

hopefully with the ST6 I wont need to velcro the L2P to my headband
anymore...its a little floppy on the bigger drops:sick2:

PS on trails the light on yer head is more important than the one on 
yer bars. especially when railing tight berms or counter steering etc.


----------



## B0wz3r (May 20, 2011)

Psychbeat, are you in the Marin county area? Years ago I used to ride with Mark Slate from Wilderness Trail Bikes from time to time. I worked in a few of the bike shops in that area; Caesar's, the old Mike's in San Rafael before they got bought and turned into a crap-tastic chain, and in a shop in Berkeley when I was in college.


----------



## psychbeat (May 20, 2011)

I'm in sf and dont ride north bay much as most or all of the trails are 
illegal now or have been torn out. 

It's sad because it used to be a mecca and is the birthplace of MTB in general. 

I mostly ride and build in Pacifica now that the good trails in Santa Cruz have been destroyed by rangers...

Back on topic - I do a lot of trail work at night and use my H51 with a gang of batts a couple of times a week in the winter. 

Looking forward to the power and runtime of the 460!
Also - will be lighter and have a prettier beam than the magic shine
that everyone else is using around here. 

Hope it comes soon! Lots of building to do while it's still damp before the summer drought!


----------



## B0wz3r (May 22, 2011)

Hey guys,

I may just get me one of these... I bought an ST5-125OW from SBflashlights back in Feb. but it had a defective driver and I had to return it. They said they'd send me a new one once Spark had fixed the driver. Then they told me a couple weeks later that Spark was changing the ST5's over to XML's and they'd send me one of those as my replacement.

Well, that was back in Feb. and I'm starting to get impatient. (SB has done a great job with customer service, so I don't fault them for the wait.) I emailed them and they said they'd be happy to let me pay the extra additional price between the ST5 and ST6 and they'd send me one of the ST6-460NW's... 

So, I think I'm going to do it... I've been using a Jet-3 Pro ST on a twofish lock-block for my helmet light, but that light died on me yesterday, and I've got to send it in for warranty service! Agh! Hopefully I'll have the new Spark in a week or so.  I'll chime back in with my thoughts once I get it.


----------



## psychbeat (May 24, 2011)

Just got an email from SB saying the 460nw is backordered though it was "in stock" when I ordered it. Hope to get it soon and will post back with in field impressions. 


... ... ...


----------



## Szemhazai (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST-6 460NW Cree XM-L - review.*

 the final version is on-line


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Spark ST-6 460NW Cree XM-L - review.*



Szemhazai said:


> the final version is on-line


 
Awesome review! Thanks very much!


----------



## degarb (Aug 30, 2011)

I am wondering how the throw compares with the fenix hp11 or hp 20? Wait, never mind, I see.

But pictures can be deceiving. What is your verbal summary of remington 4aahl, the fenix hp11, and the sparks summary of experience and comparison (throw, runtime, weight)?


----------



## Szemhazai (Aug 30, 2011)

If you need a thrower buy yourself HP-11 but as a headlamp it su.... Spark has the best throw/flood ration for outdoor activities.
Remi - cheap, diffuser works quite good, but dot give enough light.


----------



## degarb (Aug 30, 2011)

Szemhazai said:


> If you need a thrower buy yourself HP-11 but as a headlamp it su.... Spark has the best throw/flood ration for outdoor activities.
> Remi - cheap, diffuser works quite good, but not give enough light.


 
Didn't the hp10 bump off turbo in 10 minutes? But hp 20 would stay at 233ish lumens? Does the hp 11 stay in turbo for 4ish hours?

Now, to confirm, the throw of hp 11 better than remi. Well certainly at 277ish, but is throw even close at 133ish to the remi 150ish?


----------



## psychbeat (Aug 30, 2011)

on max or high my 460NW throws pretty darn well - I havent seen lux #s posted anywhere.

Id say it throws close to as far as my SST-50 p60 handheld

Im looking into someone modding it with a simple 3 mode 2.8a driver for more 
power and no step down...


----------



## acrosteve (Sep 6, 2011)

psychbeat said:


> Im looking into someone modding it with a simple 3 mode 2.8a driver for more
> power and no step down...


 
What do you think the results would be on this mod?


----------



## psychbeat (Sep 6, 2011)

It would be an awesome mod but the switch is press fit into the body
so you end up tearing the wires when you unscrew the pill meaning 
its a real pain to mod. There are a couple of threads on it if you do a search.
I was hoping to maybe commission the job but am now just hoping
for someone to make a p60 drop-in compatible HL host and saving $
up so I can buy one if/when they are done.

the new Magicshine 4X XP-G looks like it would be an easy one to do a 
neutral emitter swap on. IDK I STILL have yet to find the PERFECT
high power neutral HL. Ideally it would have one bare or wide optic
XM-L and one with a slightly narrower optic powered by 2 18650 parallel 
while running each emitter ~2-3 amps on max.

I do like the Spark but pretty much only use low and SUPER. Im going
to try it with the frosted lens tonight n see if it still has enough juice.
I feel like they are running it pretty conservatively power-wise and I 
HATE the 5 min step-down "feature"
my high power p60 lights get way hotter and are FINE to run til batt
protection kicks in etc.

the new little monkey light looks cool but Ive emailed them with no
response.

I wish I had some fabrication skills... 2 neutral XM-L stuck on a chunck
of aluminum on a headband seems fairly easy...


----------



## DuncanHynes (Sep 20, 2011)

Received my 460NW today from GoingGear, it's very warm but nice for color retention and not gag yellow of an incandescent.:sick2: Mine came with a cool frosted lens that I popped right in, love it. Of course I diffuse almost all my lights for close up work. It does flicker I noticed on the moon mode sometimes. Build quality seems very solid and the balance is good with an 18650, slight top heavy but it stays still in the rubber harness. Until HDS comes out with a super high end headlamp, this is the one I'll use. UI isn't perfect but still stupid easy to use.


----------



## cy (Sep 23, 2011)

looks like a promising design...


----------



## spelunkik (Oct 10, 2011)

Does anyone know what the angles are for the spot and spill?


----------



## psychbeat (Oct 21, 2011)

Still digging mine. 

Here's how I run it on my helmet.


----------



## radioactive_man (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry to resurrect an ancient thread like this, but I just bought a ST6-460NW headlamp with the new mode spacing. The lowest mode is supposedly 0.5 lumen, but it draws nearly 18 mA and flickers ever so slightly. Is this normal, or did I get a defective unit?


----------

